# Paphiopedilum kolopakingii



## Roth (Feb 10, 2010)

Here are two pictures of Kolopakingii Sarawak.

The FIRST photo is a flower stem coming from a growth that has been cultivated...







That flower stem is from a jungle growth.






We can see immediately that the first picture is what we expect in cultivation, where the SECOND picture shows a hell of a lot of bracts before the flower stem will appear. In the latter case the flower stem is way larger. 

I noticed the same type of multiple bracts before a flower stem in paph rothschildianum and stonei, but never took photos before. I have never seen that in any cultivated plant anywhere. Apparently we still have to learn and understand a lot about paph culture...


----------



## Pete (Feb 10, 2010)

sweet pics.. thanks. i actually have a bel royal in sheath right now that looks just like the second photo.. interesting as its half kolo..


----------



## Bolero (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats! That is an accomplishment!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice kolos


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

Is it better to have multiple brachts or is the plant doing better in cultivation; allowing it to bloom with less vegetative growth?


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 11, 2010)

Very nice...  I'm so jealous because my kolo has KO'ed...


----------



## Roth (Feb 12, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Is it better to have multiple brachts or is the plant doing better in cultivation; allowing it to bloom with less vegetative growth?



I think that it would be better to have multiple bracts in the crown - I countred 6-8 when you open them carefully, then the flower spike emerge. So far the flower stems seems to be far stronger this way...



paphioboy said:


> Very nice...  I'm so jealous because my kolo has KO'ed...



I posted on your post to remove the old rhizome back to the oldest growth with leaves, that's to avoid the rhizome rot. Those ones would be in heaven by now if they did not get their rhizome cutted immediately.


----------



## Monna Lisa (Feb 13, 2010)

May I ask you if what is growing in the crown of my P. nivaeum could be a second sheath? This plant has already bloomed for me in the past,but the emerging bud didn't look like this...what do you think about?
I beg your pardon for the pic's bad quality,I hope you can read it anyway.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 13, 2010)

Sanderianum said:


> ...
> We can see immediately that the first picture is what we expect in cultivation, where the SECOND picture shows a hell of a lot of bracts before the flower stem will appear. In the latter case the flower stem is way larger. ....




for some reason, i'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the bracts. are you saying that instead of the sheath then the inflorescence emerging, there are multiple sheath-like structures before the emergence of the inflorescence? {EDIT: i jusr reread and see that you are indeed saying there are several sheath-like structures.... oops}

when you say the flower stem is larger, are you saying that the inflorescence is thick or very long?

sorry if this is obvious. for some reason i'm just getting confused...


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 13, 2010)

Is it bracts or deformed leaves that emerged as the plant became re-established in cultivation?

Monna Lisa, yours looks like regrowth from the crown rather then an emerging flower bud. I could be wrong.


----------



## Monna Lisa (Feb 13, 2010)

OMG...I've still got much to learn...I didn't know this could happen,but I think you could be right:the emerging "thing" doesn't remind a flower bud at all and this summer I had problems with fungi in my orchid case,so I dropped U.R. and took plants on the dry side untill december...maybe this could be the cause of the strange re-growth...
Thanks very much for your useful reply.


----------

